# Solved: Access is Denied: Error the Requested URL could not be retrieved



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi

I've been given a relative's computer to update.

It's running on XP SP1 (I know) and I'm unable to connect to the Internet.

Every page I go to (including 192.168.0.1 ) I get the same error page.

ERROR

The requested URL could not be retrieved.

While trying to retrieve the URL http://anythingIcaretotype.htm

The following error was encountered.

Access Denied

Access control configuration prevents your request from being alowed at this time. Please contact your service provider if you feel this is incorrect.

Your cache administrator is [email protected]

Generated Wed Apr 22 2009 09:39:46 GMT by proxy4.karoo.co.uk (squid)

I have the laptop plugged into my Router Netgear DG834G v 3 which lists the laptop as an attached device.

If I unplug the Ethernet cable I get a "This page cannot be displayed" error which suggests it's not my Internet Connection but some setting on the laptop. There is no firewall or AV Software installed at this time.

Any idea?

Kind regards

Chris


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Fixed it! I'm embarrassed to say it was simply a case of taking out the tick from "Proxy Server" - lol

Maybe it will help someone else though which is what it's all about.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Lots of issues here are easy once you find them. 

Glad you were able to solve this one yourself.


----------



## cee_tykes (May 3, 2009)

how do I exactly do this? what do you mean by taking out the tick in proxy server?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes, you should have no entries under proxy server.


----------



## cee_tykes (May 3, 2009)

but the connection that I'm using makes use of a proxy. how will I solve this problem? is it a problem of my computer or is it of the network?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if you're connecting through a proxy, you have to know the details of the service to connect. You'll have to be a lot more specific for useful help here.


----------

